# My surgery on 4/10/2011



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello all

Well I was admitted to hospital at 9.30am on Tuesday 4/10/2011.

By 10.30am I was being wheeled into theatre by a lovely nurse whose whole family has been affected by thyroid issues and at 1pm I was groggily awake. I dont remember much of this being awake period but I do recall being wheeled to my private room.

At 2.30pm I ate a tub of yoghurt and then slept some more till about 5ish. I called my friend, my hubby, nanna, Jenn from thyroid boards, posted a pic on facebook, ate dinner (omellette, apple pie and custard and orange juice).

At around 7pm I dropped my water jug full of ice. I was up and about cleaning it up when my surgeon came in and was suprised at my condition. I was feeling fantastic.

I slept on and off during the night and was awake at 5.30am the next morning. I had low blood pressure all night but it was back to normal by 6am. We believe this could have been avoided if the nurse didnt get me to have my betablocker. My surgeon came back in at 8am and was suprised even more that he was happy to send me home that morning. He told me to not take the betablocker for a few days and only take 1/2 a tablet twice a day from Friday or Saturday and they will wheen me off it completely in the coming weeks.

My best mate picked me up at 9.25am and I was in out of hospital within 24 hours. I was feeling so good yesterday that I was up and about in my friends care and didnt go to bed till 11pm. Im eating regular food (dinner of salmon, cauliflower, carrots and potato last night) and had nutrigrain for breaky this morning. Woke at 2.30am and 4.30am last night and got up a few times this morning till I eventually got in the shower at 10am.

Im a bit groggy and tired today so it all mustve caught up with me overnight. Im taking 2 x panadeine forte and 2 x nurufen every 6 hours. (says every 4 but I feel more comfortable taking it every 6 hours).

Anyhow, I feel great and I will be back on later to upload some photos. Im in my friends care and will probably be staying here for another night or 2 till my hubby comes home.

ALSO - you can hardly see the scar!!! :tongue0015:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow - that is great, great news, rockabette!!!! So glad to hear you are doing well! Keep it up!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

wow. great news - i had to look at the date a couple times before i realized that you must write dates differently than we do. I thought your surgery was on april 10, not yesterday.

May i ask what you had done, was it a total thryroidectomy or partial? thank you


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry guys.... I had a hemi thyroidectomy. Right side removed - solitary toxic nodule.

Pics to come later.... i dont have the patience right now... sorry


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/k602/rockabette13/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you are feeling better, and your scar looks fabulous! Rest, and drink lots of fluids!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So happy you had a good (well, good for surgery, right?) experience. Take care of yourself!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, you look great!!!! How did it look totally healed the next day????? I also got confused by the dates for a bit and thought there was one month between the photos. But then I wondered why you could still see the little pen marks from the surgery. I was confused. Anyway, good grief that looks amazing. How'd they get in there and remove half the thyroid and make such a little incision???? How'd it heal so fast? Did you use tear drops of the phoenix like they did in Harry Potter to heal it instantly???? How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow! You look great! Hope you are feeling better with each passing day!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rockabette said:


> Hello all
> 
> Well I was admitted to hospital at 9.30am on Tuesday 4/10/2011.
> 
> ...


So so good to hear from you!! Whooooooooooooooooohoo! You are the bomb!










Don't over do it now; pamper yourself to the max!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, that look nice, mine look like that when we first removed the plasters and dressing after 4 days (first time i saw it myself)
How are you feeling?

The best advice i got on this site was the resting, your body needs it.
KUP


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rockabette said:


> http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/k602/rockabette13/?albumview=slideshow


In spite of what you have been through; you are one very attractive lady!!! So nice of you to share your photos!~ That incision looks very very neat!


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi all

Sorry I havent checked in the last few days or so. I have been busy getting our property ready for rent.

Whirlwind day today. I went to my scheduled after surgery appointment with my surgeon today. He told me that my histology report came back from my hemithyroidectomy and they found a mass. Papillary Carcinoma 5mm in size.

Im overwhelmed, devastated and relieved at the same time. Im annoyed that I was blown off by many people, i told the surgeon today that I was glad I pushed for surgery.

Anyhow, I had a Thyroid Function blood test today. I am seeing the endos next Thursday. In the interim my surgeon is taking my case to the hospital committee to discuss my treatment options. He said theres 50% chance they will have me back to remove the left side of my thyroid. Other options including meds and RAI.

Is this ever going to end? Im sooo tired from today. The unknown scares me even though I know Papillary Carcinoma is common and easy to treat. Just wish a total thyroidectomy was done now .


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Goodness, I am sorry to hear that,but am soooo glad you were persistent in getting treatment, even though it was difficult. There are many of us here that have had surgery and diagnosed with papillary cancer recently. There are many different treatment protocols. Please let us know, and know we will be thinking of you.


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

webster2 said:


> Goodness, I am sorry to hear that,but am soooo glad you were persistent in getting treatment, even though it was difficult. There are many of us here that have had surgery and diagnosed with papillary cancer recently. There are many different treatment protocols. Please let us know, and know we will be thinking of you.


Thanks Webster

Ive been doing some research and kinda confused. Wading through all the cancer threads on here is doing my head in. Think there needs to be sticky with some good knowledgeable links to go to.

Im in a weird mood tonight


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

rockabette said:


> Thanks Webster
> 
> Ive been doing some research and kinda confused. Wading through all the cancer threads on here is doing my head in. Think there needs to be sticky with some good knowledgeable links to go to.
> 
> Im in a weird mood tonight


Feel free to ask your questions, you may get some answers or suggestions. It does help to talk about it. Many of us have had different types of treatment. I guess it depends on how involved the cancer was, and the doctor's treatment plan but one thing everyone has in common is that we are survivors...with pretty smiles on our necks!


----------



## Jenni (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Rockabette

Tried calling you this arvo, but no success. Hope you are OK. Let me know if there is anything I can do.

Cheers

Jen


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Jenni said:


> Hi Rockabette
> 
> Tried calling you this arvo, but no success. Hope you are OK. Let me know if there is anything I can do.
> 
> ...


Hi Jenni

Im all good. Went over to a friends house and had a cpl drinks and let off steam.

My mobile lasts all of a cpl hours each day. I was home from about 5 though. Still awake now if you are. Just facebooking and researching.

Nothing anyone can do really besides me waiting for appointments to roll round. Im not sure what I want treatment wise if I have a choice. Its all too confusing.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Feel free to ask your questions, you may get some answers or suggestions. It does help to talk about it. Many of us have had different types of treatment. I guess it depends on how involved the cancer was, and the doctor's treatment plan but one thing everyone has in common is that we are survivors...with pretty smiles on our necks!


I love your little "sayings"...they are so dang positive and funny.

Yup, it's gonna be ok. It is. I'm sorry this saga is continuing for you. I can appreciate how overwhelming it feels.

My advice would be to make sure you ask about the possibility lymph node involvement when considering RAI vs surgery. 5mm is on the smaller side of things, so I would assume you should be ok, but ask the questions just so you make sure you are covered.

Lots of good vibes coming your way.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rockabette said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry I havent checked in the last few days or so. I have been busy getting our property ready for rent.
> 
> ...


Aye, yi yi!! This is why I push; some people don't want to hear it. I am so sorry you had the cancer but very very grateful they found it.

Bless your little heart! We are here for you all the way. It may be best to get it all out and have RAI. Ya' know?

Please do keep us informed and know that you are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I love your little "sayings"...they are so dang positive and funny.


Thanks, my kids say I am corny, and the boy says I am too much Mary Sunshine! Hey, we only go around once, let's have a good time!


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Good news peeps

I met with the endos today. My TSH level has risen to 3.7 (top of range being 4 and my lowest was at 0.03 - below the bottom range of 0.5) so bordering going into Hypo stage right now. My endo said this was nothing to be concerned about at this stage. He also said that if I go hypo I wouldnt experience any symptoms until it was at least 10 - I seriously find that hard to believe and I reckon I would be experiencing hypo symtoms way before that number came along. Im having my bloods done again in 4 weeks time and if it goes over they will put me on some thyroxine.

I wont be having my left thyroid removed. My surgeon, endo and various other medicos had their committee meeting last night and decided that I wont be having any further surgery at this stage.

So treatment from here on in is full neck and thyroid ultrasound in 12 days time as they are concerned that my lymph nodes have not been checked and are concerned about my lymph node on the right side of my neck (concerned size wise but I did tell them that it is small now compared to what it usually has been in the past). Back to the endos in 14 days. Meet with surgeon a cpl days after that for final review I guess.

Im then to have bloods done regularly and have full neck and thyroid ultrasound done yearly and regular visits to the endos whenever I feel the need to see them.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rockabette said:


> Good news peeps
> 
> I met with the endos today. My TSH level has risen to 3.7 (top of range being 4 and my lowest was at 0.03 - below the bottom range of 0.5) so bordering going into Hypo stage right now. My endo said this was nothing to be concerned about at this stage. He also said that if I go hypo I wouldnt experience any symptoms until it was at least 10 - I seriously find that hard to believe and I reckon I would be experiencing hypo symtoms way before that number came along. Im having my bloods done again in 4 weeks time and if it goes over they will put me on some thyroxine.
> 
> ...


Wow! This is a really good report! Sounds like wait and see is the best way to go for now!! Let us know about those lymphs though, okay! Hope it is all good news!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good report all around. Keep us posted!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

[quote name='rockabette'] My TSH level has risen to 3.7 (top of range being 4 and my lowest was at 0.03 - below the bottom range of 0.5) so bordering going into Hypo stage right now. My endo said this was nothing to be concerned about at this stage. He also said that if I go hypo I wouldnt experience any symptoms until it was at least 10 - I seriously find that hard to believe and I reckon I would be experiencing hypo symtoms way before that number came along./QUOTE]

Wow, amazes me these docs *still* think Hypo symptoms are like a sneeze and will let patients suffer until a number is met on a lab result! I went back to dry eyes, needles in the joint type pain, muscle ache and fatigue, and exhausted with a TSH was 5.20. So it's a good thing you're on top of getting your labs done sooner then later if you start feeling crappy. I hope you are feeling well and continue on to great health!!


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks everyone

But I don't know exactly why my lymph nodes are geting check and what for. Can anyone here elaborate?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My presumption would be that they are concerned about the cancer getting into your lymph nodes. Generally they look for enlarged nodes. It may or may not be the deciding factor for the RAI and/or additional surgery (although if I'm reading your past post correctly, they aren't leaning in that direction).


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello All :hugs:

Sorry I havent been on here much. We travelled interstate for a wedding and then hubby was laid off from work. A week later he has another job and is now working away again. Hope you are all "well".

Anyways, I had my full neck and thyroid ultrasound on Tuesday. The person who did the scan implied that there was nothing going just an enlarged lymph node and my specialist will talk to me about it.

So today I saw the endo and he immediately asked me what was wrong ...... I had put on 2 kgs in 2 weeks. Thats a massive weight gain for such a short period of time. He told me it was normal with my changing thyroid levels and that they will make a decision regarding meds in about 2 weeks time when my bloods come back. He also had another endo come in and they were both prodding away at my enlarged lymph node. Asked how I had been, I asked about my blood pressure and next thing you know he is writing out pathology requests for a FNA on my right (cervical i think) lymph node and testing for my thyroglobulins. I wasnt entirely sure what was going on but he said it was just to check in case the cancer was there also. I told him I thought the scan would show that if it was and he replied it only measures the size of the lymph. I kinda dont believe him and think hes not telling me everything.

So gotta have an FNA done within 2 weeks but hospital couldnt book me in straight away cos they have to check with the nurse first. GRRRRRRR....

Ive been told not to start any diets which I already had, but to eat lots of vegies and walking. Im freaking out a bit now over the whole experience and wondering why none of this was tested for prior to my hemithyroidectomy.

Hopefully have answers in 2-3 weeks time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rockabette said:


> Hello All :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I havent been on here much. We travelled interstate for a wedding and then hubby was laid off from work. A week later he has another job and is now working away again. Hope you are all "well".
> 
> ...


You may be a candidate for follow-up RAI. They just want to be sure and I sure am glad of that.

Sending prayers to our friend who has been through so much.

Veggies and walking; I am all for it. That alone will lift your spirits; I know you are worried.


----------

